# Ohio River, Cinci -7/30/09



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ohio River - Cinci - 7/30/09 

Weird day on the river yesterday, was supposed to have Pendog66 ( Nate) meet at my house around 8:30 am and go down from there but he was too tired from fishing the whole night before so I went down by myself, launched at Schmidt around 9:45am. Saw a bunch of skippies blasting stuff right at the ramp so I made a few throws and managed 6-8, 5" skippies and a nice shad, couldnt get the bigger guys... and so I headed to 2 known shad spots with only another 6" shad for my effort before I finally found some at the 3rd spot but that was an hour wasted. Water was around 28.5 ft and chocolate with tons of crap floating around including a few larger trees so I was always looking over my shoulder when anchored. While drifting, the current on the GPS ranged between 1.9 MPH and 2.1 MPH so drifting was out, time to anchor!

Weather was weird, got there, overcast and cool, then it started raining a little and got real cloudy, then it got sunny and humid!! then it freaking poured for about an hour then it got sunny and really windy, gotta love this Ohio weather eh??

first 3 hrs at 5 different spots, not a bite, then in the 2nd downpour, while the boat was bouncing up and down from one of the 20 or so barges that went by all day, I got a little pull down and managed a 14 lb flattie on a cut fresh shad head, 









then nothing for another hour then in the last hour at a new spot that we found 2 weeks ago, I managed 3 nice channels of 8.5 bs, 7.5 lbs and then at 7.0 lbs. 



























all on cut shad and the last 3 came around 3-4:30 in the high sun of the day. 


Sorry about pics, hard to get pics by yourself and this way all the lurkers wont be able to find "MY" sole secret spot that obviously nobody in the entire fishing world knows about... ( Just kidding)

Several random thoughts on the day, 4 bites, 4 landed fish, not bad for circle hooks, right RealRiverking??? total weight about 37 lbs in 4 fish so thats a nice average.

Fishing was slow until the last hour, sucks I had to leave then.

Had about 20 barges all go upstream keeping my boat a rockin....

To the dick-hole in the big bayliner who decided to pull his 2 little kids in a figure 8 on tubes about 100 feet out from the ramp at Schmidt,while was trying to load by myself, next time come a little closer so I can introduce you to about 12 oz of flat bank sinker!!!!

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job Mark. You won't be solo for long, I'm starting to wake up from hibernation. 

In fact... I may follow you and Brian next time you guys go out. I havent even had my boat in the water yet.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Well hell, give me a call sometime! I sat on the bank of the (flooded) GMR by myself today and only got 3 little drum. I can toss a mean throw-net though!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Those are all nice fish right there. I was trying to back the boat down the ramp to get the boat the other night and some guy was shining his spot light right up the ramp. I couldn't see a thing. Ended up guessing at where I was. Worked out, but I was seeing spots for awhile after we got the boat out. I'm sure he thought he was helping me out because the ramp was not lit up. At least I would hope he thought he was trying to help.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> Good job Mark. You won't be solo for long, I'm starting to wake up from hibernation.
> 
> In fact... I may follow you and Brian next time you guys go out. I havent even had my boat in the water yet.


Yes you should. Mark and I have made a lot of progress on the river this year, catching some nice fish (ecspecially Mark) Lots of nice flatheads.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great job. That Flathead and the channels looked real healthy too. I just wish we could get some rain up here.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

H2O Mellon said:


> Good job Mark. You won't be solo for long, I'm starting to wake up from hibernation.
> 
> In fact... I may follow you and Brian next time you guys go out. I havent even had my boat in the water yet.


Hey Mellon, let me know if you go. Ill tag along!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Man....you really have those cats figured out.....have to look you up sometime


----------

